# CPCD Certification



## sburts (Sep 25, 2012)

I am looking to sit for the CPCD exam in January 2013. I am considering purchasing the review books offered through AAPC. Has anyone prepped for their exam this way, and if so was it helpful? 

Any suggestions are greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance


----------



## AprilSueMadison (Sep 26, 2012)

I'm studying for mine with the stuff from AAPC and have found it very helpful and information that is to the point.


----------



## sburts (Sep 26, 2012)

Thank you so much for your advice. I will definitely be purchasing mine today. Best of luck with your exam


----------

